# Feta had a BOY!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Today Feta had a tiny little stillborn girl and a healthy Buck! He's SO cute
Feta's first and mine Too! The little girl was all gold... Too bad!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! He's a cutie 

So sorry the little girl was lost :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry about the girl but congrats on the boy he is cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is sad.. about the little girl...  

congrats on the little boy...so adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaawwwwwwee CONGRATS!!!! :leap: sooo sorry you lost the doeling?? how did it go for you?


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry about the doeling but congrats on the boy


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your baby boy! Sorry that you lost the little girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he's cute! Congrats!!!! I am sorry about the stillborn doe  I hope otherwise the kidding experience was a great one!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Feta did really great. .. just a few pushes and that big boy was out, with the little girl on his heels... and mom has been really attentive... lick, lick, lick, lick....
No nursing yet... I've tried to connect the two several times but he seems to just get it in his mouth and start to suck, and then goes to sleep. The plugs are removed, so I'll just keep trying.
When should I milk her and syringe? I mean how long should I wait? 
Thanks for all your good wishes!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Look at the party colors! Makes me want nigis because those little babies are just adorable. Sorry to hear about your little doeling.  
I'm not the goat expert, especially with new kids, but I'd probably give him a couple hours to nurse before I tubed fed him?? I'd for sure get him to eat tonight, though. Hopefully he will figure it out soon. Congratulations!! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...what a cutie!! Congrats...and sorry about the little doe...it happens.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Stillborns just happen sometimes. It really stinks, but congrats on the little boy. Such a gorgeous buckskin! My biggest concern is always that mamma is alright, so congrats on a healthy delivery for Feta!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

He is a stunning little guy! Congratulations!


----------

